# IR trail camera suggestions



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

My father-in-law is an avid coyote trapper and for years has wanted to record how they approach his sets. For this, he needs a trail camera that a) can take digital movies (ideally for at least 30 s lengths) and b) doesn't use any flash that would scare away the animals... Does anyone know how well the infra red trail cameras work? Do they work to take videos at night too? Any brand names and models would be appreciated.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

In my experience the flash doesn't seem to bother critters. The sound of the camera cycling however does in some cases.

I like the I40 moultries. Never had a problem although their latest run (2008 and newer) are sounding like lemons.

The Scoutguard 550 is getting RAVE reviews. I plan on trying them out next year.

Both run around the $200 mark.


----------



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

Thanks for the insight regarding the flash. In any case, he wants to get movie clips of the Coyote approaching/working his sets, so IR is the only option anyway. I will look into the cameras you mentioned. Thanks!


----------



## premoj (Feb 23, 2009)

I like to use trail cam for scouting animals. In my experiance they don't seem to scare them. I also like to use the trail cam to test baits and lures in mock sets during the off season.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

I could be wrong, but I do not believe any of the cameras take video at night, only daytime video. At least I've never gotten any night video with my I40. However you can set them to take a 3 pic burst which would give you some idea of how they are approaching the trap.

Anyone get any night time video from an I40? Is there another setting that I need to adjust to get video at night?


----------



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

Should be able to shoot videos at night, although I don't know about your particular camera. Here is a good site that rates trail cameras:

http://www.trailcampro.com/2009trailcamerashootout.aspx

FYI, I did end up buying the Bushnell trophy cam 5.0.

Here is an example of a night video (with the Bushnell):

http://www.trailcampro.com/bushnelltrophycamreview.aspx


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Hmmm, yeah it says it takes day and night video, but for some reason mine won't take video at night. It takes pics at night fine though.

Anyone with an I40: Is there another setting that I need to get video at night? Or is my camera just not functioning properly???

I wouldn't be surprised if it's operator error!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

First, make sure its set to "video" mode.

Than make sure its on "auto" mode or the same mode it would be on to take both day and night photos. If you set it to manual mode here, youll have to program in the hours it can function (im not sure as mine has always been in auto mode here).

Mine takes video just fine at night. If you have further problems, perhaps go to their website and download their updates if you havent done so already.


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Thanks BBJ, I'll check it out this weekend.


----------



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

Maybe the deer are more warey in this neck of the woods but I know for a fact that they DONT like the flash I had my camera (a wildview II) on flash mode and was in the treestand on a cloudy evening and had the camera overlooking a couple dozen apples. each time they were flashed in the face they would jump and move off about 20 yrds or so. I have set up a cuddyback IR over a gut pile and videoed coyotes. Man are they on pins and needles while they are eating. You can take a 60 second video but it changes to I think 1.3 megapixel for the video you can see but it is not very good.


----------



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

Coyote sniper I agree. There is no way a flash wouldn't scare off coyotes working a trap set. The IR is the only way to go, and I'm not even sure that won't scare them off.

Is there any way to post that video? I'd like to see that...

We'll have to wait until next fall to see if the Bushnell I bought manages to take decent coyote videos...


----------



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

I will have to talk to my dad and see if he still has it it was 3-4 years ago


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

seabass, I currently have a Stealthcam, three Moultrie, and a Bushnell. The Bushnell is by far the best.


----------



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

Plainsman said:


> seabass, I currently have a Stealthcam, three Moultrie, and a Bushnell. The Bushnell is by far the best.


Good to hear! My father-in-law just this year trapped his 1000th predator. Yet he has never seen any of the animals work his set. I hope this camera works for that...


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)




----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

seabass said:


> Coyote sniper I agree. There is no way a flash wouldn't scare off coyotes working a trap set. The IR is the only way to go, and I'm not even sure that won't scare them off.
> 
> Is there any way to post that video? I'd like to see that...
> 
> We'll have to wait until next fall to see if the Bushnell I bought manages to take decent coyote videos...


Did you get the trophy cam?

Thats another one im wanting to try. Rumor has it their first run sucked. Hopefully they get em figured out.


----------



## seabass (Sep 26, 2002)

Yes, I did get the trophy cam 5.0. Hope its a good one. Once it warms up, I'll see about giving it a try.


----------

